# Breaking: Freddie Gray Had Spinal Surgery The Week Before Arrest. Was Advised To Stay Home To Heal



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 28, 2015)

And he had cervical neck surgery too. Oh my!


BREAKING Freddie Gray Had Spine Surgery Just One Week Before Arrest The Fourth Estate


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 28, 2015)

Told you.  I knew it.  That's why the autopsy report hasn't been released.  It's blaming the victim.  Even though it really is the victim's fault.

However.  The hard ride Gray went through was just enough to snap what was holding him together.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> And he had cervical neck surgery too. Oh my!
> 
> 
> BREAKING Freddie Gray Had Spine Surgery Just One Week Before Arrest The Fourth Estate


Well, that article sure sounds like speculation. It doesn't say anything about how he was handled by police. It doesn't say that he died of natural causes. It doesn't say that he had an accident while in police custody. It doesn't say that he died as a result of being outside of his house. All it says is that there's a chance that an accident occurred through no fault of the cops.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > And he had cervical neck surgery too. Oh my!
> ...


When you have delicate Spinal and Neck surgery what does common sense tell you to do in order to heal?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


I completely understand that part of it. My wife had spine surgery two years ago, and had bone ( spine removed) removed. She now has 10 screws and two mental rods in her neck. But, there's no information out, that I'm aware of, that says Mr. Gray just collapsed from being outside too soon. Also, it's been reported that Mr. Gray was in police custody at the time. In addition, as far as I know, the cops haven't made public the events that took place after he was taken into custody, at least not anything that would suggest a self-inflicted injury. Do you have information other than what's been released to the general public?


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> All it says is that there's a chance that an accident occurred through no fault of the cops.



that's all it takes.

Next case.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Was she up and about one week after her surgery?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > All it says is that there's a chance that an accident occurred through no fault of the cops.
> ...


Nah, only for feral white chimps.  If the police chased down a man without probable cause, and unlawfully and willfully hurt him, guess what, pokey?


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



....and trying to run from the police?


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



"if"....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


He had every right to run.  He had not done anything, and the police had no reason to think he had done anything criminal.  Then they hurt him.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 28, 2015)

I was laying stone a week after my cervical fusion of three disks in my neck with a tungsten steel bar......Imma a tough guy....wanna feel my bulges?


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



we'll see, matlock...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

Yup, we will.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > And he had cervical neck surgery too. Oh my!
> ...


Yep, and the idiots on the left can't prove it was the cops fault either. I will back the cops 100% not the thug.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Oh, yeah, the police review board, no lefties on that, have plenty.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Do doctors advise people to run one week after having delicate spinal and neck surgery?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Apr 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Thugs don't have common sense.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 28, 2015)

This guy been in and out of prison for decades. He may not of done anything but the cops had every right to keep a eye on him.

He should of handled it calmly and should of never ran.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 28, 2015)

This is huge news, but I have not seen it on FOX, CNN, or any reputable news outlet.  Is this true?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Depends what kind they get.....microscopic, yes, if they slit your throat open and push your esophagus to the side, around two weeks...


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 28, 2015)

Matthew said:


> This guy been in and out of prison for decades. He may not of done anything but the cops had every right to keep a eye on him.
> 
> He should of handled it calmly and should of never ran.



Sounds reasonable.  If a man runs....he should die.  Yup, your reasoning is exceptional!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 28, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> This is huge news, but I have not seen it on FOX, CNN, or any reputable news outlet.  Is this true?


Yes but the big media is burying it for now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

Matthew said:


> This guy been in and out of prison for decades. He may not of done anything but the cops had every right to keep a eye on him.
> 
> He should of handled it calmly and should of never ran.


Matt, he was 25.  He has been running from the cops since he was 5.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 28, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This guy been in and out of prison for decades. He may not of done anything but the cops had every right to keep a eye on him.
> ...




No, I don't think he should die, but I seriously doubt the police knew he had this surgery. It was a honest mistake.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This guy been in and out of prison for decades. He may not of done anything but the cops had every right to keep a eye on him.
> ...



If he commits crimes. Why shouldn't the police go after him?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

What crimes?  And why the rough treatment?  The police perps are going to find out ow tough prison will be for them.


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This guy been in and out of prison for decades. He may not of done anything but the cops had every right to keep a eye on him.
> ...



if a man has had spinal surgery and tries to run before he is healed, he MAY very well die...whether or not he "deserves" to is irrelevant.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


No, you are not relevant to this discussion.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> What crimes?  And why the rough treatment?  The police perps are going to find out ow tough prison will be for them.


No they won't. They took a criminal off the streets and there is absolutely no proof they roughed him up.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 28, 2015)

Gray was a known repeat offender drug dealer and thief that acted suspiciously when he spotted police !! whether the police had the right to tackle and arrest him is in question !! the fact is the  felon died in a hospital receiving medical care .


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > What crimes?  And why the rough treatment?  The police perps are going to find out ow tough prison will be for them.
> ...


OH but there is, and no he was not a criminal at the time.  Gray's kids will be going to college instead of the cops' kids.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Nope. She was up and doing things around the house. She went back to work within three months. She had to wear a magnetic field collar for almost a year to promote bone growth. But, she didn't just collapse and die. Mr. Gray didn't just collapse and die either, or someone would have said something by now. No one has come forward to explain his death. All we know now is that he was in police custody at the time of the injury, and later died in the hospital. If the cops had nothing to do with his death, why haven't they come out and said so? Why keep it a secret if they had nothing to do with his death?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 28, 2015)

If this is true and cops or Mayor sat on it they need to be fired


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



So, it's entirely possible that running caused his death because his spine wasn't healed yet. 
We'll find out eventually..nothing will be kept "secret"..LMAO..will you accept the results of the investigation...THAT'S the question.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 28, 2015)

My husband hit a moose on the highway back in 2010 or so.  Fractured his neck.  I figure it took him maybe 10 days to feel up to getting fully back to work (3 jobs)

Of course, he's been pretty much OUT of work the past 6 months or so because his neck healed incorrectly because he went back to work too soon back then and is now undergoing extensive corrective measures.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


No, but they do insist you pay for it...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


He ran and when they stopped him he had an illegal switchblade on him.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 28, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Depends, I was working a week after mine....


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



this isn't about you, though...completely irrelevant.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow... You mean black people were rioting for no reason? That's would never happen!


----------



## yidnar (Apr 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


feral white chimps !! my my Jake when cornered and proven wrong drops his non racist guise and shows his true


JakeStarkey said:


> What crimes?  And why the rough treatment?  The police perps are going to find out ow tough prison will be for them.


here is what the good cops of Baltimore took of the streets .Freddie Gray Arrest Record Criminal History Rap Sheet Heavy.com


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 28, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


So.....


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 28, 2015)

yidnar said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


I have one also, yet the cops don't fuck with me...


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


I will accept the results IF the investigation is done by an independent outside source not connected to law enforcement. Otherwise, it'll be the usual, law enforcement investigating law enforcement. Obviously no bias, right?


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



hate it for you but when laws are broken...law enforcement investigates....that's the way it's been done worldwide for centuries..you're just going to have to learn to live in the real world..

who do you want to "investigate"..sharpton?..jackson?..LMAO...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 28, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> My husband hit a moose on the highway back in 2010 or so.  Fractured his neck.  I figure it took him maybe 10 days to feel up to getting fully back to work (3 jobs)
> 
> Of course, he's been pretty much OUT of work the past 6 months or so because his neck healed incorrectly because he went back to work too soon back then and is now undergoing extensive corrective measures.


I had the same problem since I was in a hurry to pay bills..I had problems of sever pain for 2 1/2 years, now that I have stopped doing heavy lifting, it has gotten better....


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 28, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


sooooooo


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 28, 2015)

yidnar said:


> that's because on your angriest most violent day you pose no threat to anyone !!!


Yeah, I am sure my low crawling days to play commando is over, but that's where superior firepower comes into play...


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


I'd like to see an unbiased investigation, an independent lab do the analysis of any and all evidence, and an independent outside source put all the pieces together. I'd like to see law enforcement agencies excluded from investigating one of their own. especially since the legal system, our courts, generally give a free pass to cops.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 28, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


that's because no matter how angry or violent you get you don't pose a threat to anyone !!


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> And he had cervical neck surgery too. Oh my!
> 
> 
> BREAKING Freddie Gray Had Spine Surgery Just One Week Before Arrest The Fourth Estate



Ahhh yes, the surgery that led to thousands of black youths jumping to conclusions and burning down a city.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



And now he wants to see the evidence. before it was "They're guilty burn this shit down!!" Now its, well lets look at the evidence.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2015)

This isn't the same source that posted pics of a guy in the hospital with an eye injury and tried to pawn it off as Officer Wilson from Ferguson?


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 28, 2015)

*If this is the case, than information like this should have been made available to the public. This is the shit that get people riled up, come clean days later, not weeks!!*


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



dream on..who is going to investigate?..cooks?..truck drivers?...welders?..LMAO..and if you disagree with THEIR findings you'll say they aren't "qualified" to investigate..you ARE funny!


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


I have never ever said, "they're guilty burn the shit down". I have always said that rock solid hard concrete evidence should be presented in a court of law, than allow a jury to decide guilt or innocence. You have never ever heard me say anything else about evidence, or guilt.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> *If this is the case, than information like this should have been made available to the public. This is the shit that get people riled up, come clean days later, not weeks!!*


Maybe people should wait to be informed about one man's situation before they burn down a city.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


So you think they should burn down Baltimore?


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



that was done in the martin case..did you agree with the findings?
that was done in the brown case...did you agree with the findings?
It'll be done here ....and you'll disagree again...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 28, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> If this is true and cops or Mayor sat on it they need to be fired



  They should be held responsible for the damage rioters did.
If they knew this before hand it may have made a difference.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > This is huge news, but I have not seen it on FOX, CNN, or any reputable news outlet.  Is this true?
> ...



Big Media, meaning FOX.  If it is true FOX would be shouting it from the rooftops, it appears to me!


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 28, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > My husband hit a moose on the highway back in 2010 or so.  Fractured his neck.  I figure it took him maybe 10 days to feel up to getting fully back to work (3 jobs)
> ...



Yea, he didn't actually have any trouble for a long time, I really credit that to the Temper-pedic honestly, but when it got bad - it was BAD, and he was immediately out of work that day.  He's been doing intensive chiropractic therapy, but he was able to work 4 days the past two weeks with the help of a back brace thing (its whatever the one Bret Farve endorses are Copper-fit I think.)  We also had to get him fancy shoes hehehe  On the plus side, with a few Advil he's having only a little pain getting through the day - they've put him on desk work for the summer (he's a mechanic heh)


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 28, 2015)

I love how willing you guys are to believe _anything_ you can find on the internet, as long as it feels good.

Got anything more reliable than some mouth breather blogging from his mom's basement?


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



See below.



Sonny Clark said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > *Wtch the Riot Live on TV!!! SEE HERE >>>>> Live video Protesters throwing rocks bricks at cops in Baltimore during Freddie Gray demonstrations Hot Air
> ...


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


No, I do NOT think they should burn anything down. I am totally against violence, looting, personal injury and harm, burning buildings and cars, and destroying property, and have stated such many times in the past couple of days. No where will you find where I have ever said they should burn anything down. I challenge you to find one word along those lines.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


I never saw where it had been done in any of those cases. As far as I know from the articles and stories, no outside independent agency investigated any of those cases. And, no outside independent labs tested any evidence in any of those cases. At least none were reported in the many articles and stories that I read. If you have information to dispute that, please present it and I'll certainly read it and comment on it. From what I do know from news articles, government labs did the testing, and law enforcement agencies did the investigations. Do you have evidence that an independent outside source handles all of it and reported back to the officials?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Yes, correct. I said that I hope the riots and protests don't stop until cops are arrested, tried, convicted, and sentenced. That's exactly what I said, and I meant every word, and stand by what I said. But, I never ever said anything about burning anything down. I have repeated for the past two days that I do NOT approve of violence, burning buildings and cars, looting, and harming others. I do not approve of it, nor do I condone such behavior. I do approve of protests and riots. I do condone protest and riots. But never have I said that I approve of or condone violence, burning, looting, or injuring others.

So again, where did I ever say, "burn it down"?


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


how cute!..you actually think television is for giving accurate news...


theDoctorisIn said:


> I love how willing you guys are to believe _anything_ you can find on the internet, as long as it feels good.
> 
> Got anything more reliable than some mouth breather blogging from his mom's basement?





Sonny Clark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



I'm not going to walk you through old news again...there were three autopsies on brown... a grand jury, the doj and fbi investigated...case closed. move on 

violations of the law are investigated by law enforcement...that's how the real world works...


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



What do you think rioting entails?


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


You libs call me dumb whenever I say you can't trust the government to confirm Obama is a citizen yet you claim they won't arrest a murderer when there is evidence of guilt. Such a double standard and you pretty much said burn the bitch down in the quote given in post 65.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Running while black is not probable cause, little buddy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

"feral white chimps !! my my Jake when cornered and proven wrong drops his non racist guise and shows his true"

Parodying real racists like you with "feral white chimps" is not racist only truthful.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

"that's because no matter how angry or violent you get you don't pose a threat to anyone !!" And neither do you.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> "feral white chimps !! my my Jake when cornered and proven wrong drops his non racist guise and shows his true"
> 
> Parodying real racists like you with "feral white chimps" is not racist only truthful.


So you're racist too. Welcome to our ranks brother.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

I agreed with all the findings.  Martin gave up his defense of stand his ground when he went into the condo then came out again to confront GZ.

In the Brown case, Officer Wilson was right to shoot him.

The New York case was criminal assault from the get go.

The Baltimore arrest was unwarranted and the treatment appears criminal.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "feral white chimps !! my my Jake when cornered and proven wrong drops his non racist guise and shows his true"
> ...


Parodying real racists like you is never racism, just laughter at your expense.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


So YOU know what happened and won't be satisfied until your belief is upheld, GOT it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 28, 2015)

If it wasnt for the damage these idiots caused this whole thing would be hilarious.
   What a bunch of fuck ups,every time they latch on to a new dead hero it turns out they were far from innocent and were complicit in their own deaths.
    Bunch of bumbling fools.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I don't feel like I had any expense but it's ok. So you think one guy who was a continual criminal and problem to the community is worth burning the city down? He was advised to not go places because of his back and a freak accident occurred and yet you still believe this? You're smart man. Go do good things.


----------



## Zander (Apr 28, 2015)

The plot thickens......

We need to wait for all of the facts to come out.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Cops can and do act LEGALLY on suspicion of wrong doing. The guy made eye contact and then fled sounds pretty suspicious to me. And guess what? They were right.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


FYI --- I'm NOT a Liberal, Conservative, Moderate, Democrat, Republican, Right Wing, Left Wing, or anything other than an American for America, period. I have never ever called you dumb, never. I am NOT claiming anyone is a murdered. I am saying that obvious bias is in play, and that a proper investigation should be done by an independent outside source. Yes, cops are murders, and they murder. I have given several examples of it on this forum. Should I repeat them for you? I believe that everyone is innocent until proven guilty, and have always said that, always. Again, I challenge you to show where I have ever said, "burn the bitch down", or ever implied it. I have said that they should continue to riot and protest. I have also said that I am totally against looting, violence, burning buildings and cars, and harming others. I have repeated it over and over during the past couple of days. Yet, someone always has reading comprehension problems and misquotes me, or either twist what I say around to mean something else. Please show where I have ever said anything differently, if you can. Thanks.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

The dead man did nothing wrong and feral white chimps laugh at him.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Rioting implies violence. Always use the term peaceful protest if you don't want to be misunderstood. I don't think the police should get a free pass but the one thug dying in police custody is nothing when compared to all these animals rioting.


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Baltimore arrest was unwarranted and the treatment appears criminal.



you have no idea what happened.... but you've made up your mind anyway.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Very funny......... silly also............ I'll be satisfied when justice, real justice is practiced in this country.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Nope, they were wrong.  Eye contact is apropos of what?  Then they hurt him, even if the arrest was good.  The coppers are in a world of hurt.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Sonny Clark Justice Translation: When there is controversy between a white official and a black thug, assume the white official is guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The Baltimore arrest was unwarranted and the treatment appears criminal.
> ...


You are ignoring the evidence we have; I am not.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

"Sonny Clark Justice Translation: When there is controversy between a white official and a black thug, assume the white official is guilty until proven innocent."  False statement.  You can't provide it all with quantified and qualified evidence.


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



comical....define "justice"...and specifically who are these people you imagine will be "practicing" justice?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


I believe that even though a person is in police custody, they should be free of harm or abuse until they have had their day in court before a jury. Arrest does NOT constitute automatic guilt. Many have been arrested, stood trial, found innocent, and released. A person should not have to fear cops upon arrest. Yet, we see cops gang up on an individual, handcuffed, and face down on the ground, and beat and kick the individual. We see police brutality almost everyday now that citizens are filming incidences with cell phones. If you have not had your day in court, then you are innocent until found guilty by a jury. Cops should never play judge, jury, and executioner.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The dead man did nothing wrong and feral white chimps laugh at him.



  He was carrying a switchblade and was a career criminal.
This is kind like the Eric Garner crap. Neither of these morons were in any condition to be putting themselves at risk by inviting contact with the authorities.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Very silly, pathetic, and really doesn't merit a response. Is that the best you have?


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Why thank you. I'm glad you approve.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


So you propose finding a police force that can get beaten, harassed, and physically harmed, yet never retaliate. I vote you start this new method of humanity and become the first police officer in Baltimore to operate this way. Police are just people too and whenever they continually have to fight for their lives against these animals they will fight back. That's just the way things work. When you find enough perfect people to use as police let me know.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 28, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


He hurt himself by running and most likely reinjured his spine to the point it caused his own demise.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



He's part of the RFJ Party (Rioting for justice). he thinks all social ills can be solved by burning, assaulting, and looting your way toward teaching em a lesson.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


We do NOT have justice in America. In America, justice is just a nice sounding word, void of any real meaning. We have corrupt lawyers and D.A.'s, corrupt judges, circumstantial evidence cases sending innocent citizens to prison, some on death row, and rogue cops playing judge, jury, and executioner. Justice, real justice, is equal punishment for everyone, innocent until proven guilty by hard rock solid undeniable undisputable concrete evidence. Practicing real justice can be done if we use common sense and treat everyone equally.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The dead man did nothing wrong and feral white chimps laugh at him.
> ...


But he never saw his day in court before a jury. The cops played judge, jury, and executioner.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


The only whey he could have re-injured his neck is by compression...or extreme whiplash..


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


So silly and pathetic.... really ......


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



And when a murder does the same the victim of the murder never gets his day in court either. So what's your point? Are you saying that the cops deliberately murdered Gray with extreme prejudice? Those facts are not in evidence. Now you're playing judge jury and executioner.


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...




ok..I get it now..you're young and have very little real world experience. You live at home with your parents, right?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


Very silly, to say the least. No, I do not expect cops to be beaten, attacked, or otherwise harmed in the line of duty, and I have never ever said nor implied such nonsense. they do NOT continually fight for their lives. And, in a lot of cases they bring the harm on themselves by undue harassment and brutality. There are no perfect people, none anywhere, cops or otherwise. But, I do expect cops to extend the same respect to others, as they want to be respected themselves. I expect them to do their job in a professional, civil, and humane way, absent of brutality, murder, and abuse of power and authority. Just common sense really.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > And he had cervical neck surgery too. Oh my!
> ...



See shitbag...thats why wait for all the facts to come out before your stupid redneck ass says dumb stuff.

Now...try not to murder anyone over the Bama games this year.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


Very silly .. to say the least........ pathetic ......


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


I expect them to be held accountable too but these people don't teach their kids to comply with authorities so they end up getting shot after attacking police. It's a trend.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Good thing the cops arent Bama fans...their murder and rape and assault and vandalism rate would triple.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



I know when I havr spine surgery...running from cops a week later is how im gonna heal!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



    Oh bullshit. 
  They didnt kill the guy on purpose and the moron shouldnt be playing games with the cops with a fucked up neck.

    You can sit here and cry about it not be a death sentence yada,yada...etc.
     Fact of the matter is when you involve yourself in risky behavior your luck s going to run out one day.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Please .. don't be silly. Yes, even a murder should get a day in court. No, I have never ever said that cops deliberately murdered Mr. Gray, never once did I even imply that. I said that he died while in police custody, and something had to have happened that's not being told to the general public. No, I would never ever play judge, jury, and executioner. I have way too much self-respect to do something like that. Please don't twist what I say around to mean something else. Cops do murder innocent citizens. Cops are guilty of murder. I have given several examples over the past couple of days here on this forum.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Thank you thank you.


----------



## Godboy (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Wheres your proof of that? Do you honestly believe the cops said "hey, lets break this guys neck"? If they played judge, jury and execuntioner, as you are claiming, they would have had to purposely break his neck.

That is such an absurd position to take. No one is going to buy that.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Then what's the problem then?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Apr 28, 2015)

As usual the controlled media has censored this story and only the internet is talking about it.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Nope. I'm 67 years young, been many places in my life, served in the U.S.M.C. ( 1967-1970 ), lived and worked in thirteen different states, owned and operated two different businesses, retired now and living the good life, thank you. My parents are no longer living, and I live with my wife. Anything else?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You're a fucking idiot. How is restraining a man the cop had no idea had surgery on his spine = to a execution? How the hell is that being the judge, jury and execution, cock sucker.

Boy are you a dumb piece of shit. I hope the rioters burn something important of yours down. Maybe your favorite store...Maybe then cock suckers like you will learn to stop supporting destruction of peoples property.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



67-70!! What a time to be in the Corpse!


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Hard to believe that with all that life experience you don't understand how criminal investigations work...

You still haven't told me who you want to investigate violations of the law...all you can come up with is that you don't want law enforcement to investigate... so who DO you think is better qualified?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 28, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



Exactly, we're dealing with a culture of retarded idiots.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


There are many private labs that do analysis of evidence for lawyers, especially defense lawyers. There are private investigating firms. There are specialists in different fields that can examine and prove out circumstances, positions, line of fire, angle of attack, etc., etc. ----- There are more resources than those connected to branches and agencies of law enforcement.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 28, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Problem with what?


----------



## Rotagilla (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



oh...but they might be dishonest..who can hold THEM accountable? some OTHER board of "investigators"? Who's on THAT board and what are THEIR qualifications?...LMAO..and who watches them?......now what, ace? 
in the real world law enforcement investigates all violations of the law...


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Hey moron...you know to arrest a cop...the person must have LAW ENFORCEMENT authority.

Joe Blow lawyer firm and you cant team up and decide a cop is getting arrested. A private investigation firm wants to be paid. You paying them?? 

You have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Apr 28, 2015)

This site helps the validity of this finding. Looks like it's got screen shots of his settlement. If its real. 

BREAKING Freddie Gray Allegedly Had Spine Surgery Just One Week Before Arrest The Fourth Estate


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 28, 2015)

So bottom line....Freddie Gray had spine surgery 7 days earlier. Was told to stay his ass at home. Decided to go out and run from police then...as the OTHER prisoner said..."Thrash around" in the van.

And he broke his own neck....and thugs burned a city. 

Got.it.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 28, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So bottom line....Freddie Gray had spine surgery 7 days earlier. Was told to stay his ass at home. Decided to go out and run from police then...as the OTHER prisoner said..."Thrash around" in the van.
> 
> And he broke his own neck....and thugs burned a city.
> 
> Got.it.




That would be very important information if it were true, but it's bullshit. I might believe it if a credible source reports it, but for now, crazy right wing sites are the only ones saying this.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 28, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



You're the one who has no clue what he is talking about. His back was broken because he had surgery? Who said that and what were the prior extent of his injuries before the cops broke his fucking back? 

You racist turdballs are a fucking hoot.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


The cops did not break his back.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...




If this man was in power you cock sucking ******* would learn something called respect!


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Nope they sure didnt. Had surgery on it. It was already fragile. He tossed himself around that van "wilding out" and hurt himself.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 28, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So bottom line....Freddie Gray had spine surgery 7 days earlier. Was told to stay his ass at home. Decided to go out and run from police then...as the OTHER prisoner said..."Thrash around" in the van.
> 
> And he broke his own neck....and thugs burned a city.
> 
> Got.it.



You can remove your head from your ass now....


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 28, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Hitler the meth head? He killed himself because he got his ass kicked by a freethinking army of people who had respect for all races. Hitler is getting a pineapple shoved up his poopshoot in hell, sideways.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > So bottom line....Freddie Gray had spine surgery 7 days earlier. Was told to stay his ass at home. Decided to go out and run from police then...as the OTHER prisoner said..."Thrash around" in the van.
> ...




At least he has facts. You just smell like shit as you have your head so far up your ass that god omighty cant' fucking help you.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...




Where did you get that bit of information? The same lying place that said he had neck surgery the week before?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 28, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



DERP! DAT WUZ FUNNIE!!!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 28, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> This site helps the validity of this finding. Looks like it's got screen shots of his settlement. If its real.
> 
> BREAKING Freddie Gray Allegedly Had Spine Surgery Just One Week Before Arrest The Fourth Estate



This case would have had to have been years old. It could not possibly have been from a week prior.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wreck probably was a while back. But the spine surgery...the week prior. Now it makes sense.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 28, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


All Mad-Cabbie had to use was common sense to figure that out. Apparently he lacks it.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 28, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



No, it makes NO sense. These police officers are going down.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 28, 2015)

Matthew said:


> This guy been in and out of prison for decades. He may not of done anything but the cops had every right to keep a eye on him.
> 
> He should of handled it calmly and should of never ran.


in and out of prison for decades? He was 25 you racist hack Matthew


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



No. They arent.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 28, 2015)

"Breaking: Freddie Gray Had Spinal Surgery The Week Before Arrest. Was Advised To Stay Home To Heal"

Which has no bearing whatsoever on the issue, and in no way mitigates possible criminal acts by the police.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 28, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Breaking: Freddie Gray Had Spinal Surgery The Week Before Arrest. Was Advised To Stay Home To Heal"
> 
> Which has no bearing whatsoever on the issue, and in no way mitigates possible criminal acts by the police.



Sure it does. It means it is highly unlikely that the cops hurt his spine. Afterall...a surgeon cut it open a week earlier.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Apr 28, 2015)

If true , itd make a wonderful story !

Ignorant neanderthals burning down a city over a wortlhless drug dealer who paralyzed and ultimately killed himself trying to escape police after spinal surgery......

PRECIOUS !!!!!!    Lol


----------



## Rocko (Apr 29, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Breaking: Freddie Gray Had Spinal Surgery The Week Before Arrest. Was Advised To Stay Home To Heal"
> 
> Which has no bearing whatsoever on the issue, and in no way mitigates possible criminal acts by the police.



Ya it wouldn't a relevant piece of info at all.....Hack


----------



## Claudette (Apr 29, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Told you.  I knew it.  That's why the autopsy report hasn't been released.  It's blaming the victim.  Even though it really is the victim's fault.
> 
> However.  The hard ride Gray went through was just enough to snap what was holding him together.


 
I had read that he hurt himself while fleeing police. Nice to know he was already injured and the police just threw him in the wagon not knowing he truly was injured. Guy basically killed himself with his own stupidity.l

Guy was an idiot and he's no great loss to society since he had arrest records as long as your arm.

Of course the rioters will use any excuse to loot and riot. The police should just shoot the assholes.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 29, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Intent to injure is not required.  They were reckless and willful in mishandling the victim.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 29, 2015)

Matthew said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


How they handled him, such as not buckling him up, was not an honest mistake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 29, 2015)

Matthew said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Because running when black is not probable cause.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 29, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > What crimes?  And why the rough treatment?  The police perps are going to find out ow tough prison will be for them.
> ...


Yes, they will, and eventually they will get you as they should.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Apr 29, 2015)

Nope, nobody will convict anyone of anything without proof. I could throw you in a cage and you injure yourself and kill yourself and when I pull you out you're dead. Doesn't mean I did anything wrong.


----------



## timslash (Apr 29, 2015)

Well, and what can we see now? Futile protests again, without any reasons these people started looting and murdering...
Why?! Why they're always trying to make other people think that we are worst country?!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 29, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> Nope, nobody will convict anyone of anything without proof. I could throw you in a cage and you injure yourself and kill yourself and when I pull you out you're dead. Doesn't mean I did anything wrong.


Silly comparison.  The cops did not buckle him in, they stopped two or three times before calling for help.  The less culpable ones will rat out the more culpable ones.  Yeah, they will get theirs, as they should.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 29, 2015)

timslash said:


> Well, and what can we see now? Futile protests again, without any reasons these people started looting and murdering...
> Why?! Why they're always trying to make other people think that we are worst country?!


You are right about murder, and we all want to know why the cops killed him.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 29, 2015)

If you break the law and resist arrest, you're innocent until proven guilty.

If you're a white cop and the perp is black, the PC Police have you convicted and sentenced before all the facts are in.

.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "Breaking: Freddie Gray Had Spinal Surgery The Week Before Arrest. Was Advised To Stay Home To Heal"
> ...


You don't cut open a spine, you know.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> I was laying stone a week after my cervical fusion of three disks in my neck with a tungsten steel bar......Imma a tough guy....wanna feel my bulges?



I fought George Forman the same day I had cervical fusion surgery.........

.......I didn't win though.


----------



## timslash (Apr 29, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> timslash said:
> 
> 
> > Well, and what can we see now? Futile protests again, without any reasons these people started looting and murdering...
> ...


You really think that person who suffered from such traumas and was running from cops without(or with) any reason was killed by police, not by his own incompetence?
Look at his arrests records and you will understand that this thug got what he deserved!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 29, 2015)

timslash said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > timslash said:
> ...


Silly opinion by you.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Apr 29, 2015)

I'd like to know who paid for this back surgery. Actually i already know.   White taxpayers. 

Welfare, medicaid, and affirmative action.  Whites have to provide everything for blacks.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 29, 2015)

Probably Allstate


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 29, 2015)

Well...if this is true........get ready for more riots.......when the cops are let go......he did resist arrest at the outset..........


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 29, 2015)

He had spinal surgery?  Another whopper brought to you by Steve McGarrett.

And the thirsty piss drinkers hold out their cups again


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



You got me......yawn.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If it wasnt for the damage these idiots caused this whole thing would be hilarious.
> What a bunch of fuck ups,every time they latch on to a new dead hero it turns out they were far from innocent and were complicit in their own deaths.
> Bunch of bumbling fools.



Here you go RETARD....

*Claim:*  Freddie Gray was injured in a car accident and underwent spinal surgery prior to his arrest and death. 

image: http://www.snopes.com/images/content-divider.gif





image: http://www.snopes.com/images/red.gif




*FALSE*
image: http://www.snopes.com/images/content-divider.gif





*Example:*_[Collected via Facebook, April 2015]_

Freddy Gray had a pre-existing spinal and neck injury and had severe damage and scar tissue from an accident that Allstate Insurance was paying him a large structured settlement. Freddy had several unsuccessful spinal fusion surgeries, he most recent spinal/cervical operation was a week and a half before he was arrested. Freddy should have been at home in bed resting and recovering from recent major operation instead of manufacturing and distributing drugs on the streets and resisting arrest. Freddy has a criminal record pages long for manufacturing and distributing controlled dangerous drugs that were cocaine crack heroine etc. along with many assault charges, gun charges, breaking and entering and the list goes on since he was 18 years old. (Juvenile records are sealed.) Look at some of this on www.mdjudiciarycasesearch. You will also see where he was trying to cash in his monthly structured settlement for his spinal injury payments to one lump sum through Peachtree Funding, He could have easily fallen in the paddy wagon from the slippery bench to the floor or twisted his fused spine to reopen his recently fused damaged spine. Also, the police that arrested him were also black, not white. Why are people destroying their own homes and revenue when they don't know the whole story? Mostly because it's a good reason and timing to loot and get new shoes and stolen goods? You got it! None of the police officers that arrested Freddy had a history of police brutality. Freddy was a dangerous career felon with a damaged spine and neck that was supposed to be healing a week and a half after surgery, not running the streets committing felonies and resisting arrest.


*Origins:*  On 28 April 2015, the city of Baltimore was beset by demonstrations (some violent) following the April 2015 death of resident Freddie Gray from spinal injuries while he was in the custody of police. Gray, 25, was the subject of multiple rumors amid the unrest, among them that Gray had an existing spinal injury as the result of earlier car accident (for which he had received a substantial insurance settlement).

That rumor appeared almost simultaneously in three places: The Facebook page of Baltimore-based Fox affilate _WBFF_, the _Conservative Treehouse_blog, and the _Fourth Estate_blog. 

Those sites linked to Maryland County court records, but much of the rumor hinged on "allegations" from "sources" and dot-connecting, such as: 

CONFIRMED: Court records show Freddie Gray was receiving a structured settlement from Allstate Insurance and attempted to convert it into one lump sum in early March. 

EXCLUSIVE: The Fourth Estate has learned that Freddie Gray's life-ending injuries to his spine may have possibly been the result of spinal and neck surgery that he allegedly received a week before he was arrested, not from rough excessively rough treatment or abuse from police. 

The Fourth Estate has contacted sources who allege that Freddie Gray received spinal and neck surgery a week before we was arrested, and was allegedly receiving a large structured settlement from Allstate Insurance. The surgery is allegedly related to a car accident in which Gray was involved.


A screenshot appended to the post (taken from the court's records) clearly showed a "Freddie Gray Jr." involved in a civil matter with Peachtree Settlement Funding that included Allstate Life Insurance listed as an interested party:

Read more at snopes.com Freddie Gray Had Spinal Surgery


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > If it wasnt for the damage these idiots caused this whole thing would be hilarious.
> ...



  Doesnt change a thing. And besides It wasnt my claim.
Guess he shouldnt have run and he definitely shouldnt have been carrying a switchblade.
   With so many interactions with the Po Po i'm surprised he lived as long as he did.
    The life of a career criminal can be a dangerous one.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Just admit that you were wrong. That way, people will not also question your integrity as well.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



   Wrong about what?


----------



## westwall (Apr 29, 2015)

According to the family attorney this claim is absolutely false.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wrong about what?






> What a bunch of fuck ups,every time they latch on to a new dead hero it turns out they were far from innocent and were complicit in their own deaths.
> Bunch of bumbling fools.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong about what?
> ...



 And?


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 29, 2015)

hmmm the original story I read about the lead poisoning thing was actually his mother suing the owner of the apartment they'd been renting and it had caused lead poisoning in her two children.  They had settled out of court as I heard.

It'd be terrible to think that it took until Gray was 25 to get out of court over that, though honestly I'd not be surprised...


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sure it does. It means it is highly unlikely that the cops hurt his spine. Afterall...a surgeon cut it open a week earlier.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Nothing, never mind. I forgot that Snopes were a bunch of liberal nut-cases. It turns out that YOU were right! My bad.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



  Okay now you're just rambling...


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



And you seem to lack the ability to be embarrassed by your own abject stupidity.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



 You want stupid look in the mirror.
I'm not the one defending a career criminal that was carrying a switch blade,which I'm sure you realize is a no,no for a felon, and ran from the police.
     Being a career criminal is a dangerous job,it caught up with him.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You want stupid look in the mirror.
> I'm not the one defending a career criminal that was carrying a switch blade,which I'm sure you realize is a no,no for a felon, and ran from the police.
> Being a career criminal is a dangerous job,it caught up with him.



So, he's a felon now, too? Guess we should take your word for it, after all, you guys were spot on about the surgery...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > You want stupid look in the mirror.
> ...



     What kinda stupid are you? The guys arrest record is full of felonies. So are you telling me he beat everyone of them?
     If so he hardly fits the abused african American you paint him to be.

 I didnt make the claim dumbass and it doesnt change the fact that he was a career criminal.


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Ya. Going "down" to the fucking bar to celebrate another negro career criminal is fucking dead.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> What kinda stupid are you? The guys arrest record is full of felonies. So are you telling me he beat everyone of them?
> If so he hardly fits the abused african American you paint him to be.
> 
> I didnt make the claim dumbass and it doesnt change the fact that he was a career criminal.



I have not seen his "arrest record." I've only heard about it from the same stupid people who said that he just had surgery. 

He had a knife - he had a right to carry a weapon as per our constitution.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > No, it makes NO sense. These police officers are going down.
> ...



Good for you, just don't go to Baltimore and do that. 

Just saying!


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


I wouldn't go to a negro run shit hole city like B. Wait to see how many new potential business owners feel the same. HAAAA HAAA. You're all of bunch of double digit IQ monkeys. So stupid you habitually shit in your own mud huts.
Let us know when the drug store has been rebuilt OK?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > What kinda stupid are you? The guys arrest record is full of felonies. So are you telling me he beat everyone of them?
> ...



    So now you're all for felons carrying weapons?
  And his arrest record has been posted multiple times.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So now you're all for felons carrying weapons?
> And his arrest record has been posted multiple times.



Actually, I don't feel the need to punish the guilty beyond the actual sentence, but your assertion of him being a felon in the first place sounds like a wild guess at best.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > So now you're all for felons carrying weapons?
> ...



  You're making the ridiculous assumption the cops killed him on purpose again.
   And if you think the guy avoided prosecution for the mile long list of felonies he has you're fucken nuts.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> I wouldn't go to a negro run shit hole city like B. Wait to see how many new potential business owners feel the same. HAAAA HAAA. You're all of bunch of double digit IQ monkeys. So stupid you habitually shit in your own mud huts.
> Let us know when the drug store has been rebuilt OK?



It's a good thing to have a high IQ, you must sit up all night watching it! 170? 190??? It's abundantly apparent from your large vocabulary and over-all verbosity,that you're a respected elder statesman in your wonderful non-negeroid community! Please ... favor us with more of your insightful, charming intellect!!! Us stupid porch monkeys need a little culture to stimulate our small brains! 

Heard any new watermelon jokes?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I don't believe that they killed him on purpose, but i can't really know something like that, could I?

Yes, he very well could have been convicted for a misdemeanor rather than a felony. In Baltimore, there are a lot of arrests in comparison to actual convictions, assuming that those arrests can actually be attributed to Mr. Grey, in the first place.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > What kinda stupid are you? The guys arrest record is full of felonies. So are you telling me he beat everyone of them?
> ...


As a felon he had no right to carry a weapon.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



This is getting very old. 

He's a felon, eh? You got proof of that?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



   If this is his actual arrest record,and we have no reason not to believe it is,I promise you he has some felony convictions.
   If he doesnt he's the luckiest or the most coddled criminal on the planet.
Freddie Gray Had A Long Rap Sheet The Daily Caller


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 29, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



His longest stint was two years. Felony? I dunno....


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 30, 2015)

So has this been proven fact or just another RW lunatic rag publishing a lie?


----------

